# Feeding problem



## evan k (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi, i really need some help from you guys. I am still a beginner when it come to herp keeping. I own a bw tegu right now and she is still very


 young, just 4 years old. I am really stressed out since my tegu won't eat anything beside mice at this age! And maybe a bit off scrambled egg and pork. 

When she was still 35 or 40 cm long, she would eat a slice of banana or chicken meat and crickets. But right now she is only accepting mice. I dont give it everyday ofc, like only once a week or once per two weeks. And i only give her 2 small mices. I am pretty worried too since she only eat twice a week, which is usually 3 or 4 days after eating 2 mices. 

Can someone give me advice how to wean him to eat fruits or other meat beside mice?? Sorry for my bad english. Thanks a lot

FYI thats my tegu one week ago. Is she kinda skinny from your guys opinion? I am thinking about taking her to the vet


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 5, 2018)

All seems normal to me.


----------



## dpjm (Jul 5, 2018)

Does not seem skinny to me, looks a touch overweight if anything.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 5, 2018)

Looks healthy to me maybe upgrade to small rats than mice they are far more nutritious


----------



## evan k (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank goodness if she looks okay. I am thinking about taking her out for a walk in daily routine so she get hungry. I found out some guys have the exact problem with me. Usually the advice that is given is to stop feeding the mice, starve the tegu, and then give it fruits or new food. Should i try it? And how long does a 4 year old tegu can hold its hunger if i starve her?


----------



## Zyn (Jul 5, 2018)

Don’t starve her lol just reduce high fat foods or fruits with a lof of carbs she looks fine I wouldn’t worry.


----------



## evan k (Jul 5, 2018)

Zyn said:


> Don’t starve her lol just reduce high fat foods or fruits with a lof of carbs she looks fine I wouldn’t worry.


Okay then. But she wont eat anything beside mice. So i just stop giving her mice and try offering him banana or something like that until she accept it?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Don't sweat the fruit.


----------



## evan k (Jul 5, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> Don't sweat the fruit.


So what kind of food should i give her?


----------



## Zyn (Jul 6, 2018)

There is a thread with all kinds of food ideas but mice/rats should be a stable of any whole food diet


----------



## evan k (Jul 6, 2018)

Ok then. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice healthy looking tegu...... Worrying over nothing I would say, but if you do want to add some fruit or veg blend it into some pork, chicken or even try mice.


----------



## evan k (Jul 8, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Nice healthy looking tegu...... Worrying over nothing I would say, but if you do want to add some fruit or veg blend it into some pork, chicken or even try mice.


Thanks! Blend them? Might give it a try..


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 9, 2018)

Blend = Mince / mash / pulse


----------



## evan k (Jul 10, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Blend = Mince / mash / pulse


Already try mash an egg and a papaya. My tegu still refuse the food.. should i try again tomorrow? Or i should just give up and give her two mice tomorrow?She hasn't eat anything for a week


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 10, 2018)

I personally don't think Its such a big deal that they don't eat fruit but some people may disagree...... If I was still worried I would feed on a alternative basis once with no fruit and then try sneaking the tinnyest bit of fruit in and build on it.


----------



## onnie0047 (Jul 11, 2018)

Speaking only from a position that your Tegu has no underlying health issues, when she is hungry enough She will eat! I have 3, 1 who refused to eat live rodent prey or any kind of and will only eat when I put liver or liver blood on food such as gizzards or eggs, but he will chase bugs around and squeeze the juice out of them leaving the squashed ones laying around, but put a pinkie in for him to eat, nope forget it, pushed it off the plate and licks up the Calcium. The other two eat live or frozen rats but none of them want to eat fruit or veggies. I have tried and tried, if it does not breath it will sit in there and ROT until I remove it.


----------



## Mike B (Jul 11, 2018)

evan k said:


> Hi, i really need some help from you guys. I am still a beginner when it come to herp keeping. I own a bw tegu right now and she is still veryView attachment 12853 young, just 4 years old. I am really stressed out since my tegu won't eat anything beside mice at this age! And maybe a bit off scrambled egg and pork.
> 
> When she was still 35 or 40 cm long, she would eat a slice of banana or chicken meat and crickets. But right now she is only accepting mice. I dont give it everyday ofc, like only once a week or once per two weeks. And i only give her 2 small mices. I am pretty worried too since she only eat twice a week, which is usually 3 or 4 days after eating 2 mices.
> 
> ...




I make meatballs with , greens and small amounts of fruit with calcium powder. I also offer Dubia roaches with calcium.


----------



## evan k (Jul 12, 2018)

onnie0047 said:


> Speaking only from a position that your Tegu has no underlying health issues, when she is hungry enough She will eat! I have 3, 1 who refused to eat live rodent prey or any kind of and will only eat when I put liver or liver blood on food such as gizzards or eggs, but he will chase bugs around and squeeze the juice out of them leaving the squashed ones laying around, but put a pinkie in for him to eat, nope forget it, pushed it off the plate and licks up the Calcium. The other two eat live or frozen rats but none of them want to eat fruit or veggies. I have tried and tried, if it does not breath it will sit in there and ROT until I remove it.


Well you got a similar problem to me it seems.. my tegu up until this day doesn't want to eat dead food except in her early years. She refuse a boiled egg mixed with minced chicken.. guess i have to give her mice again for now..


----------



## evan k (Jul 12, 2018)

AlphaAlpha said:


> I personally don't think Its such a big deal that they don't eat fruit but some people may disagree...... If I was still worried I would feed on a alternative basis once with no fruit and then try sneaking the tinnyest bit of fruit in and build on it.


Well.. come to think about it, maybe you are right since i always dust my mice with vitamin and calcium. Sometimes i also give them a spread of dog food or fruit


----------



## evan k (Jul 12, 2018)

Mike B said:


> I make meatballs with , greens and small amounts of fruit with calcium powder. I also offer Dubia roaches with calcium.


I used to raise a colony of dubia roaches. She wont even bother them a bit. Maybe i can try the meatballs..


----------

